
Ask HN: Where/how to get more pre-regs for free WP hosting service? - webtechgal
We just started taking pre-regs for WebPub - a free WordPress hosting service:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;WebPub.online<p>Obviously, the primary driver of our business model is the volume of free users, so we&#x27;re looking to set the ball rolling with pre-regs.<p>I submitted the URL here yesterday which did not pickup any upvotes but the logs showed some 31 visits from here of which, 4 registered (thank you guys - and gal).<p>While we continue working on identifying avenues to announce&#x2F;promote WebPub, I&#x27;d highly appreciate any feedback&#x2F;suggestions from all here.<p>Thanks.
======
ezekg
How do you plan on generating revenue to keep something like this running? I
can't imagine anybody would be that interested in free hosting if they can't
even be confident it will be around in 6 months. What makes your service worth
the risk?

~~~
webtechgal
Thanks for your feedback. Actually, I'm not the one who is offering this.
WebPub is a startup launched by a group of seasoned IT entrepreneurs with a
combined industry experience of 70+ years. (I am a consultant there.)

The company is adequately funded with multiple revenue streams planned for the
long run.

------
webtechgal
Nothing? Nothing at all?

